# Source for Amphibian Ringers Solution



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

In a previous topic, it was brought up where one could purchase Amphibian Ringers Solution.

For those of you not familiar - Amphibian Ringers Solution is an isotonic solution specifically formulated for amphibians. It is an excellent idea to have some on hand in case of an emergency. It can be used as a bath/soak for frogs that become acutely ill or show signs of weakness. Note that this will not cure any underlying illness, but is instead used as a supportive treatment.

It can be made with the proper ingredients (see http://www.caudata.org/cc/articles/bloatEDK.shtml).

For those that do not have ready access to those ingredients, I also found a very reasonably priced supplier.

Amphibian Ringers

The cost is $6/500ml - although there may be additional shipping charges.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

That is good to know!


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks rozdaboff, that beats the $14 on the other website.


----------

